# Bulgaria - blog update



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Blog updated, http://balkanbeetle.blogspot.com/2012/06/bulgaria-toe-in-water.html

It is seriously hot here, and we're hoping the reported dreadful UK weather improves before the end of the month!

Andy


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello Andy,

In your May blog you asked the name of a scented shrub. I think you will find it to be Pittosporum Tobira. It is commonly grown because it is hardy, drought tolerant and easily clipped into neat pitch dividing hedges.

We found it in most sites around Italy, although at a sosta camper in Marina di Minturno the owner called it Pitosfero, but this may be a local name.

Either way, the scent is fantastic.  

Kind regards


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Hello Andy,
> 
> In your May blog you asked the name of a scented shrub. I think you will find it to be Pittosporum Tobira. It is commonly grown because it is hardy, drought tolerant and easily clipped into neat pitch dividing hedges.
> 
> ...


Thanks John. Even the Bradt guide said it couldn't find its name

Andy


----------

